# [Umfrage] Windows 8: Steigt ihr um?



## GoldenMic (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

dieser Tage erschien das neuste Betriebssystem von Microsoft: Windows 8.
Gerade durch die Metro Oberfläche und die überschaubaren Verbesserungen zu Windows 7 scheint es bei vielen Menschne nicht gerade großes Interesse zu wecken.
Zeit für eine Umfrage würde ich meinen 
Wer bereits umgestiegen ist bitte ankreuzen als würde er noch, beispielsweise statt "Ich bin von Windows 7 auf Windows 8 umgestiegen" einfach "Ich werde von Windows 7 auf Windows 8 umsteigen" ankreuzen.

Gruß,
GoldenMic


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

Zur Erläuterung was hier passiert ist/warum die bereits verfassten Posts weg sind:

Um nachträglich vom TE noch mehr Auswahlmöglichkeiten einzubauen wurde diese Umfrage / Thread neu erstellt. Beim Verschieben der drei alten Posts aus der ursprünglichen Umfrage in den neuen Thread ist technisch (aufgrund der Datumsstempel der Posts die jünger waren als der Startpost des neuen Threads) was schiefgelaufen, die Beiträge wurden "verschluckt" wie es aussieht... dafür bitte ich vielmals um Entschuldigung.


----------



## Brez$$z (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

[x] Etwas anderes

Ich bleib erst mal ne weile bei Win 7


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

Auf dem Lappi kommt 8. Da is es ganz angenehm. Aber auf den Desktop? NUR ÜBER MEINE LEICHE!


----------



## stefan79gn (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

[x] Etwas anderes

Ich bleib bei Windows 7, es läuft seit Januar 2011 super auf meinem Rechner ohne Abstürze und ist so wie ich es derzeit will. 
Edit 2.11.2012. Aufgrund des günstigen PReises und da es wohl anfang kommenden Jahres teurer werden soll, werd ich eventuel mal in win 8 reinschauen. Zur not kommt win 7 wieder rauf.


----------



## StefanStg (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

Ich werde bei Win7 bleiben. Bei meinen Laptop bin ich noch am überlegen Win8 mal zu testen.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*



Facepalm deluxe.
Die Option
"Ich werde nicht auf Windows 8 umsteigen" ist in dem ganzen Trubel verloren gegangen. Sorry!


----------



## Brez$$z (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

 hab mit mir gerungen ob ich dir was sagen soll, habs dann aber gelassen.
Hast ja dann selbst rausgefunde^^


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

Ich versuche jetzt nochmal nen Mod an die Hand zu bekommen, ansonsten muss ich das ganze wohl zum dritten Mal erstellen.
So kanns jedenfalls nicht bleiben wenn jeder "Etwas anderes" ankreuzt


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

Ich bleibe auch erstmal bei Win7. Mal abwarten.


----------



## Tripleh84 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

Habs schon....


----------



## inzpekta (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ..., die Beiträge wurden "verschluckt" wie es aussieht... dafür bitte ich vielmals um Entschuldigung.



Kein Problem. 

Also ich steige von XP um. Hab hier nämlich noch 3 Lizenzen liegen, die ich für's Upgrade nutzen kann.
Ich bin eher neugierig und möchte Windows 8 nicht gleich auf meiner Homebase laufen lassen.
Vielmehr spiele ich auf nem Zweitrechner etwas damit rum. Ob es mir gefällt kann ich noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

[x] _Ich werde von Windows XP auf Windows 8 umsteigen._ 
Hab hier noch genug Lizenzen liegen zum verwursten. Ich werde zwar jetzt keine übertriebene Hast an den Tag legen aber das Update ist sicher


----------



## Adi1 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

[x] Etwas anderes

Ich bleibe auch bei Win7. Das läuft zuverlässig ohne Probleme .


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

Ich überlege, auf Windows 8 umzusteigen... irgendwann, und wohl auch nur wenn ichs von der Uni umsonst kriege ^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

Ich denk drüber nach... 
Aber erstmal bleib ich beim 7ner.


----------



## Sparkman42 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

Hallo,
habe bisher keine guten Erfahrungen mit W8 gemacht. Hatte es neben XP und W7 als 3. BS auf eine extra Platte installiert um sicher zu gehen, dass den anderen BS nichts passiert. Pustekuchen, W8 hatt erstmal alle Festplatten nach seinen "Wünschen" umgeschrieben. Konnte dann XP und W7 nicht mehr starten. Habe W8 wieder gelöscht und die anderen Bootsektoren von CD wieder hergestellt. Also auf meine Rechner kommt das nicht mehr, es sei denn irgendwann mal als Singlesystem und das kann dauern.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## highspeedpingu (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

[X] Etwas anderes

Wie immer werde ich erstmal abwarten bis die "Kinderkrankheiten" durch ein SP1 beseitigt sind...
Dann auch nur wenn ich bei der Installation auswählen kann ob ich die Metro Oberfläche haben will oder nicht.
Ein Windows 8 im 7er Look eben.
Sonst bleibe ich bei Win7


----------



## Hideout (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

_[x] Ich werde nicht auf Windows 8 umsteigen 
_


----------



## mickythebeagle (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

Windows-8 bekommt aber kein SP1 

Ich habs auffm Läppi und gut ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*



Hideout schrieb:


> _[x] Ich werde nicht auf Windows 8 umsteigen
> _


 
Die Option fehlt aktuell noch, sollte aber bald dazukommen.
Sorry nochmal!


----------



## BiosShock (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

Ich werde erst mal warten bis Win8 auch erwachsen geworden ist. Also seine Kinderkrankheiten los geworden ist und dann auch nur wenn es nicht mehr anders geht. Noch sind viele Sachen fragwürdig und zum Teile nicht ganz fertig.


----------



## highspeedpingu (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Windows-8 bekommt aber kein SP1



Ach ja? Warum nicht?


----------



## derP4computer (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

[x] Etwas anderes: Ich werde *nicht* von Windows 7 auf Windows 8 umsteigen.


----------



## Erok (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

Also ich habe es mir gestern Nacht als ich meinen Aktions-Code erhalten habe runter geladen, Iso erstellt und gebrannt. 

Danach dann gleich installiert. Und es funktioniert alles einwandfrei bisher 

Metro ist sicher eine Geschmacks-Sache, aber ich finde es praktischer und schneller bedienbar als das altbewährte Startbutton-Menü, da man sich die Metro-Oberfläche komplett selbst zusammen stellen kann.

Ist zwar erst mal ein bisschen Arbeit sich diese zurecht zu legen wie man sie  haben möchte, aber einmal gemacht, ist es perfekt 

Und die restliche Bedienung des Win 8 Pro find ich auch sehr  gelungen.

Von der Bedienoberfläche waren  wir ja nun seit Windows 95 bis Windows 7 immer das gleiche gewöhnt.  Windows 8 bricht aus dieser alten Tradition mutig aus und kassiert dafür Schelte.

Wobei es irgendwie Tradition ist, daß immer das zweite Windows nicht gern gesehn  wird bei den Usern.

Windows 98 gelobt, Windows ME verpöhnt. Windows XP wieder gelobt, Windows Vista verpöhnt. Windows 7 gelobt, da bleibt der User der Tradition einfach treu und verpöhnt wieder Windows 8 *g*

Und jedes der verpöhnten Systeme brachte entsprechende Neuerungen, die dann auch beim Nachfolger ur plötzlich toll waren *g* 

Mal schauen wieviele von Euch dann das kommende Windows 9 wieder als grandiosen Überflieger feiern werden 

Greetz Erok


----------



## mickythebeagle (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Ach ja? Warum nicht?


 

Win-2000 = SP4
Win-XP = SP3
Win-Vista = SP2
Win-7 = SP1
Win-8 =


----------



## Creech (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

Gestern Abend von 7 auf 8 umgestiegen. Wie bei jeder Windowsneuinstallation gibt es mal wieder jede Menge Arbeit bevor ich mich heimisch fühlen werde, Programme wollen installiert und eingerichtet werden, Dateien müssen verschoben werden, Bibliothek eingerichtet... etc. Der neue Store hat mir schon einiges an Arbeit abgenommen, er hat brav im Hintergrund die vorher zusammengesuchten Apps heruntergeladen und installiert. Steam wird dafür geschätzt, der Store ist nicht schlechter. Der Startbildschirm muss noch gescheit eingerichtet werden, wenn erstmal meine Grundausstattung an Programmen installiert ist. Würde alles was schneller gehen, wenn nicht noch die Freundin, die Arbeit und eine Podcastaufnahme Zeit einfordern würden  Ich denke aber, ich werde mich hier bald sehr wohl und "wie daheim" fühlen. Also genau so wie ich es nach den Previews vermutet habe.


----------



## DerOberGruene (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

So ich bin vor 5 Minuten von win7 auf win8 umgestigen! Mein erster eindruck ist sehr posetiv.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

[x] Ich werde von Windows Vista auf Windows 8 umsteigen.

HTPC ist erfolgreich umgestiegen. Der große bleibt aber auf Windows 7.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

Die Option "Ich werde nicht auf Windows 8 umsteigen" steht nun auch zur Verfügung.
Sorry für den Trubel.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin bereits umgestiegen und sehr zufrieden mit Win 8


----------



## Erok (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

Schön wäre noch die Option : Ich bin schon umgestiegen


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

Also ich werde erst einmal nicht umsteigen. Warum auch?

Ich werde auf das nächste warten, denn Win7 erfüllt noch alle meine Belange.
Und die Kacheloptik ist überhaupt nicht mein Ding. ...und es will mein Office 2003 nicht haben, also...


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*



Erok schrieb:


> Schön wäre noch die Option : Ich bin schon umgestiegen


 


GoldenMic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dieser Tage erschien das neuste Betriebssystem von Microsoft: Windows 8.
> Gerade durch die Metro Oberfläche und die überschaubaren Verbesserungen zu Windows 7 scheint es bei vielen Menschne nicht gerade großes Interesse zu wecken.
> ...




Bitte so ankreuzen


----------



## SaPass (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

Ich habe mir Windows 8 heute mal als zweites OS installiert. Windows 7 wird erstmal weiter genutzt. Ob ich wirklich auf Windows 8 umsteige oder es ein Schattendasein fristen wird, vermag ich noch nicht genau zu sagen. Mein erster Eindruck war negativ, aber es hat noch mindestens ein bis zwei weitere Chancen verdient.


----------



## Kredar (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

Sobald vom Laptop und Desktop PC alle Treiber vorhanden sind steige ich auf Windows 8 Pro um.

mfg


----------



## leorphee (27. Oktober 2012)

Beim Notebook und Desktop PC werde ich wohl bei Win 7 bleiben, aber beim Convertible überlege ich alleine wegen der besseren Touch Bedienung. Werde ich mal die Testversion probieren... 
ist ja noch bis Januar Zeit.


----------



## Ion (27. Oktober 2012)

Als eingefleischter Gamer sehe ich keinen Sinn darin auf Win8 umzusteigen.
Obendrein mag ich die neue Kacheloptik nicht.
Zudem ist Win7 einfach zu gut um es schon zu tauschen.


----------



## Gazelle (27. Oktober 2012)

Steige definitiv um! Auf Win7  
Windows 8 ist mir unsympatisch auf meinem Rechner, für mobile Systeme mit Touchscreen sicher sehr empfehlenswert, auf meinem Spiele und Arbeitsrechner ganz sicher nicht!


----------



## Coretraxxx (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin umgestiegen !

30 € bezahlt, WIN 8 Clean Install, direkt danach Start8 von Stardock drauf und es läuft Super !

Grüße


----------



## Wake (28. Oktober 2012)

[X]_Ich werde von Windows 7 auf Windows 8 umsteigen.

_Vista x64 wird upgegraded, danach eine XP-Lizenz für den Zweitrechner in naher Zukunft.
Meiner Mutter werd ich Win8 auch andrehen (langsames Notebook mit Vista), wenn sie die meiste Zeit im ModernUI bleibt kann sie weniger kaputtmachen .

Win7 - kA die Lizenz werd ich nicht upgraden, falls es mal nebeneinander mit Win8 laufen muss (warum auch immer).


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich bleibe bei Win 7. Mir gefällt die Metro Oberfläche nicht, und warum sollte man umsteigen ?


----------



## Chinaquads (28. Oktober 2012)

Bin von 7 auf 8 umgestiegen, mit ein paar Tweaks sieht 8 genauso aus wie 7, jedoch ist um einiges schneller und, wenn man sich mit der Metro Oberfläche angefreundet hat, auch gut zu bedienen.


----------



## DerOberGruene (28. Oktober 2012)

Finde auch das win8 um einiges flüssiger und schneller läuft als win7!


----------



## Aslinger (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich bleibe auch beim 7er. Das 8er ist unsinnig bei einem Desktop PC, außer man ist Smartphone Nutzer, weil die werden sich eher zurecht finden! Ich bleib lieber beim klassischen (old/youngtimerauto, Tastenhandy, Win 98/2000/XP/7. Vista war ein Dreck!


----------



## ReVan1199 (28. Oktober 2012)

[x] Etwas anderes (siehe Posting!)
(Hier fehlt als Antwortmöglichkeit: Ich bin schon umgestiegen von(Win XP,Vista;7))

Ich bin schon vor einiger Zeit von Win7 auf Win8 umgestiegen, war ende August.
Sowohl mein Notebook/Tablet-PC und mein PC fahren jetzt mit Windows 8.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

Ich denke mir, sollt M$ auf die unglaublich dreiste Idee kommen, DirectX12 exclusiv für Win8 zu entwickeln (so wie seinerzeit DX10 für Vista und nicht auch noch für XP), dann könnte ich mir überlegen, Win8 zu kaufen.
Ansonsten bleib ich erstmal bei Win7


----------



## Java_Jim (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe "etwas anderes" angekreuzt, weil keiner der Punkte eindeutig auf mich zutrifft.

Ich werde mir in absehbarer Zeit kein neues Betriebssystem kaufen, sei es ein Windows oder Mac OS;
denn Mac OS ist "zu closed", und Windows regt mich immer mehr auf, weil mache dinge im Vergleich zu Linux
doch relativ aufwändig sind (Treiberinstallation zum Beispiel).
Außerdem ist Windows 8 sehr ähnlich zu Windows 7; und die Metro-Oberfläche ist nun mal m**t für einen Desktop-PC.

Deswegen bleibe ich bei Vista(nur zum Spielen) und einer Linux-Distri(variiert; immer die, die mir zur Zeit am besten gefällt) als Dual-Boot.


----------



## ATB (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

[x] Etwas Anderes

ich bleibe bei meinem Desktopsystem vorerst bei Windows 7. Da ich mir aber ein Tablet kaufen will wird es dabei Windows 8 werden.


----------



## ZeroX360 (28. Oktober 2012)

Werde auf Win7 erstmal bleiben sehe kein Sinn drinne zu wechseln für mein Desktop-Knecht.


----------



## Raigho (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin mir unsicher, da es doch Treiber Probleme geben soll mit Creative Karten usw 
Und da ich eh kein UEFI, SSD und Ivy-Bridge/AM3+ hab, wird es sicherlich nicht lohnen umzusteigen 

Also werde ich abwarten und Tee Trinken, bis M$ Win 7 zu Tode Patchen


----------



## biohaufen (28. Oktober 2012)

[x] Ich werde nicht auf Windows 8 umsteigen. Habe noch Windows 7 und bin auch zufrieden


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Oktober 2012)

43% der informierten User wollen schonmal nicht umsteigen. Interessant.
Danke an die bereits 200 Teilnehmer!


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Oktober 2012)

[x] Ich werde nicht auf Windows 8 umsteigen


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (28. Oktober 2012)

[x] Ich werde nicht auf Windows 8 umsteigen 



Sehe Persönlich keine Vorteile auf W8 umzusteigen, benutze meine PC sowieso nur noch zum Spielen, alles andere mache ich am Macbook von daher brauche ich diesen ganzen neuen Windows 8 Schnickschnack nicht.


----------



## padme (28. Oktober 2012)

da ich persönlich wenig mit der maus, und viel mit tastatur arbeite, habe ich die windowstaste, und die direkteingabe der befehle in der such-leiste zu schätzen gelernt.


----------



## SaPass (28. Oktober 2012)

padme schrieb:


> da ich persönlich wenig mit der maus, und viel mit tastatur arbeite, habe ich die windowstaste, und die direkteingabe der befehle in der such-leiste zu schätzen gelernt.


 Das hat sich ja nicht geändert. Wenn du die Windows-Taste drückst und tippst, wird automatisch gesucht. Da gibt es keine signifikanten Unterschiede zu Windows 7.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin mit dem Laptop auf Win8 umgestiegen, mit dem Desktop lass ich mir noch ein paar Wochen Zeit.
Von der Usability auf dem Laptop bin ich echt begeistert, es lässt sich gut mit dem System arbeiten.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Oktober 2012)

[X] Sonstiges: 
Meine Neuanschaffung im Mobilen Bereich (Notebook) wird Win8 bekommen, auf dem Gaming-PC sehe ich dort keinen Anlass.


----------



## Gurkensalat (28. Oktober 2012)

Bin bereits umgestiegen  (und prügel mich grad mit dem WLAN-Treiber )


----------



## Rizoma (28. Oktober 2012)

Bringt mir keinen nennenswerten voreile im gegen teil ich muss mich an einer neuen UI gewöhnen was dann sogar noch nen Nachteil ist also kein Umstieg! Außerdem hoffe ich jetzt sogar noch ein oder zwei 7 Lizenzen günstig ab zu stauben


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Oktober 2012)

Bin mit Windows 7 vollkommen zufrieden und sehe aktuell keinen Grund umszusteigen. Befindet sich Windows 7 auf einer SSD, sind die Geschwindigkeitsvorteile mit Windows 8 zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## strider11f (28. Oktober 2012)

Billiger als im Moment kommt man an Win8 wohl kaum ran und wer weiß schon wann er es vllt. mal braucht. Daher habe ich das Update für 8 mal fix mitgenommen,
das Bootmedium erstellt und jetzt bleibt die Disk im Schrank bis Bedarf ist.


----------



## proxygyn (28. Oktober 2012)

strider11f schrieb:


> Billiger als im Moment kommt man an Win8 wohl kaum ran und wer weiß schon wann er es vllt. mal braucht. Daher habe ich das Update für 8 mal fix mitgenommen,
> das Bootmedium erstellt und jetzt bleibt die Disk im Schrank bis Bedarf ist.


 Wo hast Du Win8 gekauft und was hast Du dafür bezahlt? Überlege mir gerade, es genauso zu machen.


----------



## SaPass (28. Oktober 2012)

proxygyn schrieb:


> Wo hast Du Win8 gekauft und was hast Du dafür bezahlt? Überlege mir gerade, es genauso zu machen.


 Bei Microsoft als Download. Sollte 30€ kosten. Das Bootmedium musst du dir dann selbst brennen, oder von einem Stick installieren.

Womit ich bei meiner Frage wäre: Ich habe Win8 von einem Stick aus installiert, wie kann ich mir jetzt noch eine DVD brennen?


----------



## Seppo007 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

Die Neuerungen sind nicht nennenswert für einen Systemwechsel. Solange Win 8 in den kommenden Monaten nicht eklatante Ausbrüch der FPS beim Gaming nach oben zeigt, wird das wohl auch so bleiben. Warten auf Win 9, hoffentlich ohne diese hässliche und schlechte Metro-Oberfläche


----------



## Scroll (28. Oktober 2012)

Warum denken denn alle das mit win9 die metro oberflache verschwindet? Ich konnte fast garantieren das diese jetzt bei anderen versionen genauso bleibt, auserdem, wieso sollte sie microsoft wieder abschaffen? Nur weil ein kleiner teil sie nicht mag? Ich glaube kaum, vorallem wenn sich alles in richtung smartphones/tablets entwickelt


----------



## >M.Pain (28. Oktober 2012)

Scroll schrieb:
			
		

> Warum denken denn alle das mit win9 die metro oberflache verschwindet? Ich konnte fast garantieren das diese jetzt bei anderen versionen genauso bleibt, auserdem, wieso sollte sie microsoft wieder abschaffen? Nur weil ein kleiner teil sie nicht mag? Ich glaube kaum, vorallem wenn sich alles in richtung smartphones/tablets entwickelt



Bin derselben Meinung. Win 9 wird dann warscheinlich nur noch mit der Metro Oberfläche bedient,kein alternativer Desktop oder sonstiges.

Ich bleibe bei Win 7 und warte einfach ab bis es bessere und günstigere Ultrabooks,Slider und Tablets mit Win 8 gibt.


----------



## KillerCroc (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde nicht auf Windows 8 umsteigen


----------



## keinnick (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde nicht umsteigen. Es hat zwar eine Menge guter Neuerungen unter der Haube aber die Bedienung überzeugt mich nicht.


----------



## pnprimel (29. Oktober 2012)

ich bin von xp 32 zu win 8 64 gewechselt, wobei ich zuvor win 7 64 benutzt habe.


----------



## Kusanar (29. Oktober 2012)

also ich kenne jetzt zwei pre-release versionen von win8 und werde wohl auch erst mal bei win7 bleiben.

gibt's eigentlich jemand unter euch der vor hat win8 in naher zukunft auf der arbeit einzusetzen? oder vielleicht gar schon einsetzt?


----------



## sycron17 (29. Oktober 2012)

Werde mal per virtual pc ein bisschen testen und von zeit zur zeit schauen wie er so ist aber denke nicht das ich bis sommer 2013 auf meinen rechner installiere vieleicht auf mein notebook


----------



## xnotnax (29. Oktober 2012)

Bäh ne die Kacheln sind überhaupt nicht mein Ding


----------



## HairforceOne (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

[x] Ich denke darüber nach in Zukunft auf Windows 8 umzusteigen.

Erst bleibe ich bei Windows 7. Mir ist das ganze System einfach zu sehr auf Tablet, bzw. Touch-Bedienung ausgelegt. Es hat zwar natürlich seine Vorteile aber ich sehe einfach zu viele Nachteile durch diese neue Oberfläche.

Wenn sich da was ändert (Und damit meine ich OFFIZIELL nicht durch Mod's oder so) dann denke ich darüber nach. Aber wenn Win8 so bleibt wie es jetzt ist: Nein danke!


----------



## Spone (29. Oktober 2012)

ja, habe mir grade eben eine crucial m4 und windows 8 gekauft
nächsten monat kommt windows 8 dann auch noch auf meinen htpc und mein haushalt ist dann windows 7 frei ^^


----------



## miha155 (29. Oktober 2012)

mit dieser oberfläche werde ich sicher nicht auf win 8 wechseln wenn man ein "zusatztool" braucht um gleich auf einen (normalen) bildschirm zu kommen und daß auch noch zahlen soll. wenn auch nur 5 dollar.
hab mir heute von hofer das notebook um 499,- geholt und nach kurzem test ca.1,5 sdt. win 8 entfernt und win 7 installiert!!!!!!


----------



## Festplatte (30. Oktober 2012)

[x] Ich bleibe bei Windows 7!


----------



## Scroll (30. Oktober 2012)

Wo stand das eigentlich das diese metro oberflache zusatzlich was kosten soll und ab wann? Habe auf google schon geschaut aber nirgends was dazu gefunden


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich wüsste nicht, dass die Metro Oberfläche was zusätzlich kosten soll.


----------



## Scroll (30. Oktober 2012)

miha155 schrieb:
			
		

> mit dieser oberfläche werde ich sicher nicht auf win 8 wechseln wenn man ein "zusatztool" braucht um gleich auf einen (normalen) bildschirm zu kommen und daß auch noch zahlen soll. wenn auch nur 5 dollar.
> hab mir heute von hofer das notebook um 499,- geholt und nach kurzem test ca.1,5 sdt. win 8 entfernt und win 7 installiert!!!!!!



Hier hatte jemand geschrieben das es 5 dollar extra kosten soll und ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht woher so ein gerucht kommt


----------



## Chakka_cor (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

[x] Ich werde nicht auf Windows 8 umsteigen 

Hi,

ich werde bei WIN7 bleiben. Ich hab so ein Gefühl das WIN8 wieder mal nichts vernünftiges ist.

War bisher doch immer so: Windows ME (war Schrott), dann Windows XP (war super), dann Windows Vista (war wieder schrott), dann Windows 7 (war super) und jetzt Windows 8 (wer weiß ob sich diese Serie fortsetzt).

Also warte ich mal auf den Nachfolger.


----------



## jahsera (30. Oktober 2012)

Scroll schrieb:


> Wo stand das eigentlich das diese metro oberflache zusatzlich was kosten soll und ab wann? Habe auf google schon geschaut aber nirgends was dazu gefunden


 
Da hast du wohl etwas falsch verstanden. Es soll ein kostenpflichtiges Tool geben welches das Windows 8 Interface manipuliert.


----------



## Erok (30. Oktober 2012)

Nicht die Metro-Oberfläche, sondern das Windows Media Center wird ab Ende Januar 9,99 Euro kosten. Momentan kann man sich hierfür einen Aktions-Code bestellen und es somit kostenlos runter laden


----------



## nmil0wnage (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin gestern umgestiegen und bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.
Habe mir das Tool gekauft für $4,49. Habe es auf Facebook geliked und dafür $0.50 gespart.
Damit bin ich direkt auf der normalen Oberfläsche und die Hot Corners sind auch weg.
Dazu kommt das mich das Windows nur 29€ gekostet hat, direkt aus dem Windows Store und ich konnte damit eine wunderbare Clean Installation machen.

In z.B. Battlefield 3 kommt mir es mir so vor als würde es flüssiger laufen. In WoW auch.
Gut gefällt mir auf jeden fall auch der neue Taskmanager und der Kopiervorgang.

Also alles in allem bin bis jetzt zufrieden und hab auch nicht mehr vor auf 7 umzusteigen


----------



## JoergK (30. Oktober 2012)

[x] Ich werde nicht auf Windows 8 umsteigen 

Hab mir den RC runtergeladen und nach 2 Stunden hatte ich genug. Vielleicht kommt irgendwann noch der Tag, an dem sich das ändert, aber vorerst bleib ich bei 7. 
Mit dieser merkwürdigen Touch-Steuerung komme ich schlichtweg nicht klar. Und die Tatsache, dass ich dieses Metro-Gedöns nicht loswerde, freut mich auch nicht. Wenn ich mir das System mit irgendwelchen Tools zu einem Windows 7 machen würde, kann ich auch gleich bei 7 bleiben. Das bisschen Ressourcen-Einsparnis ist den Aufwand nicht wert.


----------



## Manfred_89 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich überspringe Win 8 und gehe direkt zu Win 9. (2014?)
Derzeit habe ich Win 7.


----------



## cuthbert (31. Oktober 2012)

[x]Ich bin mir unsicher/Ich weiß nicht.

Wenn weiter alle 2-3 Jahre ein neues Windows kommt, werde ich wahrscheinlich diese Zeit auch noch bei 7 bleiben. 8 bietet für mich zu wenig Vorteile gegenüber den Nachteilen, die mir durch die Touch-Oberfläche entstehen.. Sicher werde ich in der Zeit 8 mal installieren (MSDNAA^^), aber ob umsteigen ist wie gesagt unsicher.


----------



## Kondar (31. Oktober 2012)

Abgesehen davon da es heißt traue kein MS-BS unter SP2 => 
_Ich werde nicht auf Windows 8 umsteigen_


----------



## cuthbert (31. Oktober 2012)

Kondar schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon da es heißt traue kein MS-BS unter SP2


 
Du hast kein Windows 7?


----------



## Kondar (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ich denke mir, sollt M$ auf die unglaublich dreiste Idee kommen, DirectX12 exclusiv für Win8 zu entwickeln (so wie seinerzeit DX10 für Vista und nicht auch noch für XP), dann könnte ich mir überlegen, Win8 zu kaufen.
> Ansonsten bleib ich erstmal bei Win7


 
Stimmt.
Es gab ja so viele Spiele das sich damals sovort gelohnt hat. 
naja HEUTE gibt es schon ein paar DX10/DX11 Spiele wo man nun von XP auf Vista umsteigen kann.
Ich kreuze mal an ich steige von XP auf Vista um...hey moment mal...


----------



## Kondar (31. Oktober 2012)

cuthbert schrieb:


> Du hast kein Windows 7?


 
Vista hat zwei SP und Win7 hat eins macht zusammen sogar drei


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Oktober 2012)

[X] Ich werde von Windows 7 auf Windows 8 umsteigen.


Wobei ich die Auswahl "Ich bin schon umgestiegen" vermisse


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Oktober 2012)

Kondar schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Es gab ja so viele Spiele das sich damals sovort gelohnt hat.
> naja HEUTE gibt es schon ein paar DX10/DX11 Spiele wo man nun von XP auf Vista umsteigen kann.
> Ich kreuze mal an ich steige von XP auf Vista um...hey moment mal...


 

Für dich wäre es dann [X] Etwas anderes 



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> [X] Ich werde von Windows 7 auf Windows 8 umsteigen.
> 
> 
> Wobei ich die Auswahl "Ich bin schon umgestiegen" vermisse






GoldenMic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dieser Tage erschien das neuste Betriebssystem von Microsoft: Windows 8.
> Gerade durch die Metro Oberfläche und die überschaubaren Verbesserungen zu Windows 7 scheint es bei vielen Menschne nicht gerade großes Interesse zu wecken.
> ...


----------



## Hodini (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin schon umgestiegen. 

Denn 30€ bzw.15€ sind schon nicht schlecht für ein Upgrade das dann doch ne Vollversion ist!


----------



## Naumo (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich steige teilweise um... "Produktivrechner" bleibt Win7/Office2010 und Laptop ist schon Win8Pro/Office2013preview


----------



## Kuma77 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich verwende seit dem ersten Release-Day Windows 8 Pro 64bit mit Classic Shell. Für mich ist in dieser Kombination das bessere Betriebssystem:

Mit den kleinen Tool verhält sich Win8 ebenso wie Win 7 und ich merke kaum einen Unterschied und bin so auch nicht genötigt die "Metro"-Oberfläche zu nutzen.

Ich finds klasse, obwohl ich nach dem Test der 90 Tage Enterprise-Edition nur Hasstiraden und Flüche losgelassen habe. Als ich dann von dem kleinen netten Tool Classic Shell erfuhr, war das die Stunde, jetzt will ich es haben.

Ich finde es gut, das die die Transparenzen der Fenster entfernt haben, die Ecken endlich eckig sind und der Taskmanager viele Tools von Hause aus ersetzt.

Wenn es jetzt noch den herkömmlichen "Start"-Button und keine "Metro"-Oberfläche hätte, wäre es aus meiner Sicht am besten. Aber man kann ja bekannter Maßen nicht alles haben...


----------



## Lightfire (1. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage] Windows 8*



Kuma77 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> ich verwende seit dem ersten Release-Day Windows 8 Pro 64bit mit Classic Shell. Für mich ist in dieser Kombination das bessere Betriebssystem:
> 
> ...



Jawohl ja also wozu dann umsteigen wenn ich das was Win8 ja erst ausmacht abschalte, also da doch lieber das Frauchen zum Essen ausführen und Win7 weiter nutzen. Win7 funtzt doch, es ist schnell und das Win8 krass sekunden schneller startet merke ich nicht da ich mir dann sowie so immer nen Kaffee durch die Senseo presse, also welchen vorteil sollte Win8 gegenüber Win7 haben bis jetzt keinen wirklich überzeugenden irgendwo gesehen. 
Ich bleibe bei Win7, wenn ich Kacheln will hole ich mir welche im Baumarkt


----------



## Snunk (1. November 2012)

Ich werde mir Win 8 angucken. Allerdings kämpfe ich bisher nur damit...


----------



## Freeze82 (1. November 2012)

Ich bin mit Win 7 sehr zufrieden und sehe daher keinen Grund auf Win 8 umzusteigen


----------



## cuthbert (1. November 2012)

Also ich habs mir inzwischen mal auf der Virtualbox installiert. Metro würde mich extrem nerven und den fehlenden Start-Button per Tool zu ergänzen, sehe ich auch nicht ein. Die einzige Methode Win 8 ertragbar für mich zu machen, wäre, wenn ich alle Shortcuts auswendig lerne um schnell alles öffnen zu können, was vorher per Klick auf dem Startbutton erreichbar war. 

Wozu dem PC-Nutzer überhaupt die Metro-Oberfläche aufgezwungen wird, will mir nicht in den Kopf. Als Option für ein Media-Center vllt. Z.B. mit dem Wii Controller ließe sich Metro sicher komfortabel steuern. Auch mit Touch ist es natürlich prima. Aber mit Maus und Tastatur ist das doch komplett unnötig. Selbst Unity beim aktuellen Ubuntu nervt mich nicht so. Sorry MS, da steig ich nicht mal um, obwohl ich das OS kostenlos bekommen habe..


----------



## tmueller (3. November 2012)

[x] Ich werde nicht auf Windows 8 umsteigen

Habe es eben in einer VM installiert und bin schockiert. Da hatten ja alte Unix Terminals eine höhere Usability. Ich brauche keine sich ständig ändernden Kacheln. Jeder zweite Klick führt zu irgendeinem MS-"Verkaufsangebot". Was früher die Kaffeefahrten waren hat MS jetzt mit Windows 8 eingeführt. Habe ca. 5 min gebraucht um den Shutdown Knopf zu finden 

Nu ja, Win7 läuft gut und das bleibt jetzt auch bis mind. Win9 drauf. Und wenn es gar nicht anders geht, dann wird's irgendwann Ubuntu werden.


----------



## Softy (3. November 2012)

[x]_ Ich werde von Windows 7 auf Windows 8 umsteigen.

_Ich habe es die letzten Tage getestet. Der erste Eindruck war "Was für ein Scheiß!", aber man gewöhnt sich schnell ein und mittlerweile gefällt es mir sehr gut  Daher werde ich bei dem Angebot für 30€ zuschlagen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. November 2012)

Ich werde nicht auf Win8 umsteigen.

Ich habe es in einer VM getestet und muss sagen, dass es mir persönlich nicht gefällt.


----------



## Iceman-81 (3. November 2012)

[x] Ich werde nicht auf Windows 8 umsteigen

obwohl ich's über Dreamspark kostenlos bekomme, bleib ich lieber bei 7
Mir gefällt es halt nicht, wenn man mir etwas um's verrecken andrehen will, wie Metr...ääähm Modern UI


----------



## mojoxy (4. November 2012)

[X] Ich werde von Windows 7 auf Windows 8 umsteigen.

Bzw. schon längst passiert 

PS: Ich bereue nichts ^^


----------



## Blizzard0815 (4. November 2012)

[x] Etwas anderes

Ich habe Windows 8 daheim liegen aber noch keine Muse gehabt, 
es mal zu installieren, vorallem weil mein Windows 7 eig stabil läuft.


----------



## OddGunner (4. November 2012)

Werde es installieren, hatte es auf dem Laptop und nach einer kurzen angewöhnungszeit, fand ichs ganz nice ^^


----------



## Xagi (4. November 2012)

[x] Ich werde von Windows 7 auf Windows 8 umsteigen.

musste das sytem sowiso neu aufsetzen weil win 7 zerschossen, da dachte ich mir: für 30 euro, warum nicht^^
nach 2 tagen eigewöhnung läuft alles  super und ich würd nich mehr zu win 7 zurück wollen.


----------



## Quake2008 (5. November 2012)

So ja ich bin umgestiegen für 29,99 Euro als Download Version für Windows 8 PRO Upgrade über den MS Store. Wichtig der Store stellt die Version zu verfügung die Installiert ist. Das heist ist windows 7 in englsich als 32 Bit installiert bekommt man auch diese Version als Download nur. Man kann auch eine Testversion nutzen um das Upgrade zu kaufen. Das Upgrade selbst lässt sich danach über DVD oder USB stick Installieren, auch als neu Installation ohne windows 7 vorher drauf gehabt zu haben.  

Ich musste mich kaum umgewöhnen den ich finde die Metro umgebung klasse alles auf einem Blick und freue mich wenn es noch mehrere APP,s gibt. Den Desktop nutze ich nicht mehr. Und weshalb ich eigentlich umgestiegen bin ist der Hardware beschleunigte Sound und ja es hat sich mehr als gelohnt was meine Creative X-Fi aus meiner 5.1 Anlage Zaubert ist der Hammer nie wieder Software berechneter Sound. Die Cpu kann das auch berechnen aber wer will schon das alle SOundkarten wie Onboard Sound chips Klingen.


----------



## ViP94 (5. November 2012)

Ich bin auch für 29€ umgestiegen, allerdings habe ich das Upgrade gemacht.
Jetzt funktionieren leider die Kacheln und Apps alle nicht.
An sich gefällt es mir schon, aber wenn das mit dem Upgrade nicht klappt, sollen sie es nicht anbieten...


----------



## mojoxy (5. November 2012)

ViP94 schrieb:


> Jetzt funktionieren leider die Kacheln und Apps alle nicht.


Was funktioniert denn da genau nicht? Ein Freund hatte auch Probleme mit der New UI und Internet. Hatte sich dann aber im Laufe des Tages "von alleine" gelöst...


----------



## ViP94 (5. November 2012)

Ich starte die App, sehe den Startbildschirm der App und ich komme auf die Oberfläche zurück.


----------



## Scroll (5. November 2012)

Klingt nach nem absturz der app, alle apps aktuell ausm windows store? Alle updates installiert?


----------

